# [French NR] Martial Bonarek 3BLD single 35.09



## Martial (Dec 20, 2016)

SCRAMBLE
D2 L2 B' R2 B2 F L2 D2 B2 D' R D2 B2 D U L2 R' B2 U' R' Fw Uw2



Spoiler: RECONSTRUCTION



x'z'
Edges
[M,D'LD]
B'R2B M2 B'R2B
LU'L'U M2 U'LUL'
[D2, M'UM]
[M2, L'BLB']
UR'U' M2 URU'
U'L2U M2 U'L2U
UR2U' M2 UR2U'
RB'R'B M2 B'RBR' (lack of think ahead for the edges because of stress, so I did a lot of M2 moves)

Corners
[B'RB, L']
[BLB', R2]
[LUL', D']
U' : [D'R'D, L2]


I failed my means at this competition :
first round: 35.09 37.05 DNF
final: 37.31 39.65 DNF


----------

